# Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (?factory tint?)



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

I was looking into getting a passenger side headlight lens but the one I'm looking at is with the light colored background and my car (2001 xenon) is with the darker background. Are the lenses the same on both; interchangeable? Is one darker/lighter than the other? I think the different color housing is whats making the lens look dark or light, but i could def. be wrong. Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (black_TTidua)*

lense is the same, housing is diff. The 1st one is from a 3.2 TTS I believe.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (cdougyfresh)*

They are the same, different color housings create the illusion of them not being the same.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (TToxic)*

x2, the silver were later in the TTs production, I believe only the 3.2, so from 2004-2006. The only 1.8T TT what came with silver housings was the EDM TT Quattro Sport:










_Modified by l88m22vette at 12:48 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## black_TTidua (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (l88m22vette)*

Thanks for the help guys!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cheahcl (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Mk1 Headlight Lens the same from 00-06??? (black_TTidua)*

Hey guys
Sorry to bump the thread from the dead...
I was wondering where you got the headlight lenses? Mine is crazed through and the guy that tried to sand/polish it couldn't do much








Thanks!


----------

